# 1" cpvc drop ear



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Any body know where I can get 5 of them from?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Grainger? I have never seen such a critter. Glad to see you posting, though. Good luck.


----------

